# How do you get a dead hog out of the woods ?



## manok (Aug 29, 2007)

I killed a sow on Sunday & used a child's plastic snow sled, ( toys 'r'us ) salvaged from the trash to place the hog on.

The hog was placed, not secured, on the sled.

I tied a rope to the sled & looped the rope behind my neck & under my armpits.

It was hard work even though I only had to drag her along a track to get her out.

By the time I reached my vehicle, I'd used up all of my water &  looked like I was about to burst a blood vessel.

What equipment does everyone use ?.

The sled idea was brought about when we hunted bond swamp, to float hogs across slews / slurries.

' First catch your hog '

I've heard that gutted hogs will float.


----------



## Southbow (Aug 29, 2007)

Roll the hog (or deer) on it's belly, cut down the backbone, remove left tenderloin, roll hog onto right side, skin down to front leg and remove shoulder, skin down to back leg and remove hind quarter, roll the hog onto it's left side that you just finished and repeat process. Put all parts in a plastic trashbag and put the trashbag in a pillow sack to carry out over shoulder. On a large hog you can put each half in it's own pillow sack, tie a short rope between them and carry over shoulder.

You can complete this in less than 30 minutes by yourself and not have a cleaning job to do after you finish dragging.

Dragging dead critters is for the very young, the very strong, or fellas that hunt real close to the road. I don't fall into these categories!

chris


----------



## MULE (Aug 29, 2007)

cut it up and pack it out


----------



## pnome (Aug 29, 2007)

I've got a cooler with wheels on it.


----------



## capt stan (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats why I wait for cooler weather...Too much work in the heat for me. If your around water just float it out.


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 29, 2007)

*Do Hogs float??*



capt stan said:


> Thats why I wait for cooler weather...Too much work in the heat for me. If your around water just float it out.



I know from experience that a gutted deer will sink like the titanic.  So do hogs actually float??


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 29, 2007)

Get a deer cart.


----------



## RBoleman (Aug 29, 2007)

atv


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 29, 2007)

I kill them within 200yds of a trail when it is hot....If it is cool I get Stan to drag it out...


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 29, 2007)

We train our dogs to drag them out when we catch one.Yeah right.You ought to get one out alive tied up and trying their best to eat you up.Thats why we started killing them before they come out.Hogs will float out pretty easy in a stream or river or hope ya got some good buddies with ya.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Aug 29, 2007)

where did this lucky hog find her ticket to the bbq.


----------



## manok (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks to all, for the replies.

pnome, any chance of a photo, when you get time, of your cooler with wheels ?.

Is it just a regular cooler with the standard suitcase size wheels ?

I too am neither, very young/ very strong, but I do have a ' mental attitude ', or is it that  i'm " mental " & have an " attitude ".

Even though I was close to a path, I " still had my work cut out for me ".

I've never dressed a deer or hog  , guess I need to volunteer at a meat processers to get some experience.

recurve36, the lucky hog got her ticket to the BBQ at Clybel WMA, shepherd rd dove fields, 10:50 a.m. sunday

Public Land Prowler, is Stan available Tuesday/ Wednesdays  to cover Clybel WMA ?


----------



## capt stan (Aug 30, 2007)

bowbuck said:


> I know from experience that a gutted deer will sink like the titanic.  So do hogs actually float??




Yep they sure will, If you gut them first they will still pull along so easy it's not funny. They still have some Bouyancy(sp) to them and it makes it 99% easier to get them out. trust me on this one!! 

Here's my bud John floating one out we got a while back


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 30, 2007)

*BBQ*

Which  field on Sheppard  rd ??????
    w/t


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 30, 2007)

this is how we do it


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 30, 2007)

I once shelled out more money than i wanted to pay for a fold up deer cart. It payed fot itself the first time i used it.

I always say hogs aint made for draggin.


----------



## gahoghntr (Aug 30, 2007)

this is how we used to do it got atvs now. and this hog is still alive.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, but ya'll must play defensive line for the Falcons.


----------



## pnome (Aug 30, 2007)

manok said:


> pnome, any chance of a photo, when you get time, of your cooler with wheels ?.



Check these out:  http://www.igloocoolers.com/products/FullSize/Wheeled


----------



## georgian76 (Aug 31, 2007)

i killed two two years ago on new years eve in the middle of clybel and had to drag both out on my own. one was 95# and the other was 145# and it took me right at two and half hours. the worst part about that drag was the putting them in the truck after you got them there. with in three months, i had gotten me a atv and had a friend make me a deer carrier. i dont know cause i dont have one, but the deer carriers that i had saw didnt look very sturdy to me, so i asked a friend at work and he said he had an idea. it is made from the front end of 2  20" bikes and has a square tubing as the frame. if i would have had that, i could have gotten both hogs, gun, stand, and everything in one trip. that thing stays in the truck during season unless the fourwheeler is taken its place.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 31, 2007)

I pulled a biggin 1/2 mile thru short grass and mud, I was ruined for 3 days. Now If I expect a long haul I take one of those hand trucks w/ the 10" tires.
I found that if the hog is not gutted they float better.
Hmmm how about one of those rod style bicycle pumps w/ a basket ball needle and injecting them enough to roll them out?

cw


----------



## STRYCNINE (Aug 31, 2007)

Call my buddy GobbleAndGrunt78 ......thanks bro


----------



## whchunter (Aug 31, 2007)

*BackStrap*



Southbow said:


> Roll the hog (or deer) on it's belly, cut down the backbone, remove left tenderloin, roll hog onto right side, skin down to front leg and remove shoulder, skin down to back leg and remove hind quarter, roll the hog onto it's left side that you just finished and repeat process. Put all parts in a plastic trashbag and put the trashbag in a pillow sack to carry out over shoulder. On a large hog you can put each half in it's own pillow sack, tie a short rope between them and carry over shoulder.
> 
> You can complete this in less than 30 minutes by yourself and not have a cleaning job to do after you finish dragging.
> 
> ...



You indicated tenderloin but I believe you meant backstraps. The tenderloins are under the ribs and on each side of the backbone. You can also get these by making a cut behind the last ribs after removing the hams.


----------



## DaGris (Aug 31, 2007)

I just use my ATV.........thats easy!


----------



## deerstand (Sep 6, 2007)

a fire fighter named joel, looks like Arnold swartzenager . drag one in each hand.


----------



## CAPTDASH (Sep 13, 2007)

I use a ruck sack metal rack, like many of us have worn for the Army or Marines. I have 2 of the large ammo pouches on it. A couple of hack saw blades, & about 50 ft of rope. I cut from the butt to the throat & remove everything. I then cut 2 holes behind the hocks in the back legs, tie them together. Tie the rope thru the holes on the lower part of the rack. & start walking and leaning forward. It is still hard, but at least i can drink my cold beverage & drag at the same time. I did this on Tuesday with a 140 lb boar. It was a tough 1/4 mile drag, but doable.  I have also used a plastic tarp before. They seem to slide well over the ground with those, but don't work crossing water.


----------



## patchestc (Sep 13, 2007)

i used a regular wheel barrow on deer on wma's until last
year i bought a wagon from big lots.  heavy duty, with
inflatable tires.  unfortunately i didn't get to use it yet.
except to ride my granddaghter around in.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 13, 2007)

*Dead Hog*



bowbuck said:


> *"I know from experience that a gutted deer will sink like the titanic. So do hogs actually float?*?


 
They float after they have been in the water for about two weeks.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 13, 2007)

GA DAWG said:


> Get a deer cart.



Like GA DAWG said. Get a game cart. I have hauled 200# hogs up to a mile out of WMA areas with no problems. You can pick one up from BassPro for about $70. Here is a pic of one below


----------



## potsticker (Sep 13, 2007)

Eyeluv2hunt said:


> Like GA DAWG said. Get a game cart. I have hauled 200# hogs up to a mile out of WMA areas with no problems. You can pick one up from BassPro for about $70. Here is a pic of one below


 You guys really work hard for a lb. of bacon. I get that old drum full of water boiling and just crank up the old copter and drop on over to it. a 100 ft rope secured to the pig and my fun is seeing if i can drop him into the boiling pot on the fly. Good luck!


----------



## abrannon (Sep 14, 2007)

I used to drag them, but now I have a Cart similiar to the one above, except mine has dual wheels for sand and mud.  It is a lot eaiser now.  But that darn cart weighs about 50 to 60 pounds when it is fully assembled, so I have to go back and get the cart when I make a kill.

By the way I no longer shoot them if they are over 100#s unless they are standing real close to a lane I can drive my truck to.  And I never shoot anything over 200#, they are too hard to get into the truck by my self.

I said 1 day I was going to get me one of those winches like they use to lift the truck tires onto the back of service trucks, but I have not done it yet.


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 14, 2007)

Gut em, cut off their head, and then drag em with a rope. I don't shoot anything over 150 lbs., not worth the trouble.
Ken


----------



## screamincr250 (Sep 14, 2007)

that'll work too!!!!


----------



## FVR (Sep 22, 2007)

Let the big'ns walk by, then when that tasty little 70 pounder walks by, gotcha.

Now, if I see that hog that is rubbing that tree, above my knee, and tusking the side of the tree, above my knee, I just may make an exception.


----------



## Grover Willis (Sep 22, 2007)

deerstand said:


> a fire fighter named joel, looks like Arnold swartzenager . drag one in each hand.


 
His last name wouldn't be earwood would it?


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the deer carts, seem to work well, especially the ones with bike tires on them!


----------

